# Bruce Jenner



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

Does anyone understand WTF is going on with that? I'm sincerely confused. Is he going to get an operation to cut his weenie off? Is he gay? Straight? Perverted? Bisexual? All of the above? I can't keep up with it (and don't try) but it was a 5 minute segment on one of my talk shows in the shop and I was more confused than before if that is possible.

Something isn't normal about a man who doesn't want to keep his ding-a-ling.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Does anyone understand WTF is going on with that? I'm sincerely confused. Is he going to get an operation to cut his weenie off? Is he gay? Straight? Perverted? Bisexual? All of the above? I can't keep up with it (and don't try) but it was a 5 minute segment on one of my talk shows in the shop and I was more confused than before if that is possible.
> 
> Something isn't normal about a man who doesn't want to keep his ding-a-ling.


gay/ perverted/ bisexual--yes straight-- hell no. but being married into that strange disfunctional family must have drove him I mean her to it. not a bad lookin guy but one ugly a$$ woman I don't get it either I wonder if heshe will get one of those giant butts like the rest of them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey Duck I just found out it changed its name to Caitlyn. I think I will change my name too. I have always felt like a Penelope. I hope y'all will still love me for who I really am. I'll be back in a few hours I have some shopping to do. Does anyone have a conversion chart for man sizes to woman sizes?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hey Duck I just found out it changed its name to Caitlyn. I think I will change my name too. I have always felt like a Penelope. I hope y'all will still love me for who I really am. I'll be back in a few hours I have some shopping to do. Does anyone have a conversion chart for man sizes to woman sizes?


 kevens naked by his bandsaw someone get over there and stop that man while hes still a man

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

It won't take a band saw for me Duck I have a coping saw that will handle it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## jmurray (Jun 1, 2015)

I had a hunch there was a bitchy old lady lurking beneath that southern facade

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

We've been harassed and harangued since before talking pictures.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2015)

My wife just showed me this from a news article. I imagine this is what @Penelope saw . Freakin Crazy !


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

She's so SWEET!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

I hope that's not your year book pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> I hope that's not your year book pic



No, just something I threw on for ya big fella.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> She's so SWEET!!!!



Sorry Kevin/Penelope , but I don't think u could pull that Avatar look
off

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> No, just something I threw on for ya big fella.


agggggg feet don't fail me now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Sorry Kevin/Penelope , but I don't think u could pull that Avatar look
> off



I love a challenge! Wait a minute . . . . . I'm not falling for that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't believe this is on my beloved WoodBarter forum....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I can't believe this is on my beloved WoodBarter forum....


looks like a come out party anyone else got a secret mays well get it over with

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 1, 2015)

Glad I outgrew going to bars to pick up girls before this weirdness became popular, got a feeling my beer goggles would get me in trouble nowadays .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 1, 2015)

I wondered what was going on when I seen Penelope in the trade forum. Now I understand...

Caitlyn made Vanity Fair and Penelope was on FBE Weekly!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 1, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> looks like a come out party anyone else got a secret mays well get it over with



Don't tempt these southerners duck....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I wondered what was going on when I seen Penelope in the trade forum. Now I understand...
> 
> Caitlyn made Vanity Fair and Penelope was on FBE Weekly!





sprucegum said:


> Glad I outgrew going to bars to pick up girls before this weirdness became popular, got a feeling my beer goggles would get me in trouble nowadays .



gee cant wait to see those centerfolds. I think I just puked in my mouth

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Don't tempt these southerners duck....


lol yep you might be right we don't want them banjos breaking out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Don't tempt these southerners duck....



Caitlyn Jenner is from New York not from the south.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 1, 2015)

I got rid of cable three years ago, tired of all the negative news and "reality TV" if Bruce wants a lopacockaoptamy to truly be happy then fly at it, none of my buisness, years ago I helped a she-man liquidate an estate, threw out about 20 pair of woman's size 13 1/2 heels, found out later they sell for up to $1000 bucks a pair, whoda thunk it!! Apparently at that size they are serious custom and worth beau coup bucks!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Glad I outgrew going to bars to pick up girls before this weirdness became popular, got a feeling my beer goggles would get me in trouble nowadays .


lol I know these two brothers I used to work with that where drunk at the bar one night way back when. the one kept hitting on this good looking broad . about 2 hours later they were going to the parking lot after swaping spit for awhile . she went to the bathroom and the other brother and the bartender couldnt hold it in anymore and finaly told him its a dude. he went nuts grab the bottle of jack drank and spit it everywhere. she or he came back and all hell broke loose. some brother huh we laughed are a$$es of. he told everyone at work the next day.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey I am with you Dave I say if it makes them feel good then fine. I am just spoofing it in my own weird way. The forum has been dead all day and I have been sanding all day (and still am) and I hate sanding so I needed a little release. If we really do ever have openly queer/gay/bisexual/ members I will wonder why they deem it necessary to proclaim it, but I would still like to see their wood. I mean woodworking. What did I just say?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't judge, just don't try and cram youre beliefs down my throat, literally! 
Imagine if gays went door to door recruiting like the Jehovah's? Of course you could tell which group is soliciting as the gays would be knocking on your back door!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

now that's funny


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't care what anyone does either. God bless America the land of the free. I still don't understand things these days tho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

I am taking another sanding break. My nostrils are full of ERC dust because why? Because I don't practice what I preach about safety. 

Does anyone care about that? Nooooooo! They want to know about Bruce Caitlyn Jenner! Ya'll are just pathetic. Who started this trashy thread anyway? Some moderator should ban the sum beech.

Reactions: Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 1, 2015)

Would the real Kevin please stand up? I was bugged out for a bit that all the threads started by Kevin were now Penelope. Oh and Bruce Jenner, I don't give a... Which invasion of our rights are they sliding through while everybody is entertained by this non-sense. From Wheaties to Fruity Pebbles.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 1, 2015)

The whole gay thing just creeps me out, keep it to yourself I say.
In the beginning it was Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> Would the real Kevin please stand up?



We have been standing up our whole lives. What's the problem?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 1, 2015)

That's better Kevin, cute happy dog.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2015)

I wonder what all the new people think when they see this stuff there proably saying wtf did I join here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> I wonder what all the new people think when they see this stuff there proably saying wtf did I join here



Maybe that's partly why they are joining. The real question is who the hell are we attracting?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 1, 2015)

I think I'm just an old-fashioned guy. I really try to be a "live and let live" kind of guy, but I will never understand all of this. I LOVE women, I have always said if you look at appearances, God has to be a man (or a lesbian I suppose). I have always known I should be a man, never wondered about that either. I guess I'm just old school......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't even get me started.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jun 1, 2015)

Vanity Fair has always carried an aura of class... Does something seem out of place below?


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 1, 2015)

So whats the story?.. Did He/she Just tuck it up the back or really have it lopped off?
Is this just a publicity stunt to keep their ridiculous name in the media?...
Who are they anyway?.. the family was not famous for any Real reason, where they???


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 2, 2015)

It's all creepy to me. And it's all for a buck on their part. Gary


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 2, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> looks like a come out party anyone else got a secret mays well get it over with



The other day, while I was working on my new workbench, I missed sweeping up some shavings from the floor and I just left them there all willie nillie like that. THERE, I said it.







I feel so ashamed and worthless right now.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 2, 2015)

@Kenbo

I'm calling BS on this one. No one believes you'really really a Messy Person, you're just trying to be part of the "In Crowd"!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

Who cares- I am amazed a what the media wants to shove down our throats as front page news. I think they should be pursuing why he is not in jail after he rear ended and killed that woman!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 2, 2015)

@Kevin, I would suggest that you ignore it, if Bruce, er, I mean Caitlyn, decides to come on this to get "rid" of some "wood"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Who cares- I am amazed a what the media wants to shove down our throats as front page news. I think they should be pursuing why he is not in jail after he rear ended and killed that woman!!!



When did that happen?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> When did that happen?



Couple months ago he rear ended a car with his suburban -shoved out into oncoming traffic-killed a gal.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

Dayum I don't watch the 'news' but I would think I'da heard one of my talk show guys mention it. No manalaughter charges even?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/01/entertainment/feat-bruce-jenner-car-accident-lawsuit/



 

His is the one with the dune buggy in background.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/01/entertainment/feat-bruce-jenner-car-accident-lawsuit/
> 
> View attachment 79781
> 
> His is the one with the dune buggy in background.


that was a bruce the man that killed that woman cant charge Caitlyn the woman for it now. what a smart move-- cut off my tallywacker and now im innocent case closed

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> that was a bruce the man that killed that woman cant charge Caitlyn the woman for it now. what a smart move-- cut off my tallywacker and now im innocent case closed



Duck if I ever need a lawyer you da man. Why don't I just send a retainer now. Just don't make me cut off my Leprechaunhood in order to be found innocent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Duck if I ever need a lawyer you da man. Why don't I just send a retainer now. Just don't make me cut off my Leprechaunhood in order to be found innocent.


hmmmm sometimes we need to make certain sacrafices to stay out of jail. --- amputation will only be as a last resort if all my other lies I mean defences do not work-- if it dosent fit you must aquit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 2, 2015)

Always hire the lawyer that is the best liar

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 2, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Always hire the lawyer that is the best liar


is there any other kind


----------



## pa burl (Jun 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I am taking another sanding break. My nostrils are full of ERC dust because why? Because I don't practice what I preach about safety.



I was wondering how bored you were the last few days, seen a bunch of new pics and Penelope ...................... makes all too much sense now, ERC dust must have something good in it


----------

